# Parking sensor painting?



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Ok I've just received a replacement parking sensor, the one it's to replace has been colour coded. 
1, As it's such a tiny area, would a touch up paint applied by brush work?
2, What sort of price should I expect to pay if handed to a body shop?
3, If I were to attempt it at home with rattle cans, bearing in mind it's only the face that needs doing, can any offer any advice?


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I had some painted last year. Cost me £10 each

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## HubertK (Mar 12, 2015)

I've picked up some colour coded paint from halfords for like £10 and sprayed all my cobra sensors. I've masked them up with thin masking tape and gave them one light coat of primer and two really light coats of paint and clear. It took couple hours in my shed but look absolutely fine and work just fine.


----------



## jj9 (Jun 11, 2015)

If the sensor you're wanting to paint isn't supplied in primer and is shiney plastic best to key the surface with 1000 grit wet and dry or a Grey scotch pad before painting.


Cheers.


----------



## Sportsvan jay (Mar 14, 2015)

You should plastic prime the sensors first before you prime and paint otherwise the paint will flake off after a period of time I paint about 20 sets a week in our paint shop never had an issue with flaking paint if you do the job properly


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Well I decided to fit it unpainted for now, looks like the old one was never actually painted properly. But I think you can see why it failed.



Having slightly just, and I mean really slightly, tugged at the connector to disconnect my faulty pdc, it split in two.!


----------

